# Sig Scope Can't Cant



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A new scope from Sig Sauer with a built-in leveling device. Don't know much about the optics quality, but anything Sig has always been top drawer. http://thinkingafield.org/2016/06/sig-electro-optics-tango6-riflescope.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree that all things Sig in my world have been top notch. I'd like to hang one of those on my 243.


----------

